
Turning the iPhone 6s into a Digital Scale - knowbody
https://medium.com/@warpling/turning-the-iphone-6s-into-a-digital-scale-f2197dc2b6e7
======
camillomiller
The version of the Mate S with Force Touch that Huawei is delivering in China
in early 2016 has the ability to use the technology to weight stuff. I saw the
introduction live in Berlin and the marketing device was the picture of an
orange being weighted directly on the phone. Too bad that the version of the
Mate S with Force Touch is not meant to be distributed globally. Plus, who the
hell would use a phone to weight an orange?

------
ck2
Except I saw a scale demo on TV the day the iphone 6s was launched.

They weighed an orange.

May have been on Quest Means Business on CNN

------
helloxander
Hm banned by Apple? What a shame...

